# Como hago un flip flop d con flip flops jk



## apotoro (Ago 7, 2008)

hola quisiera saber como puedo hacer un flip flop d con flip flops jk si alguien sabe como, por favor compartame sus conocimientos gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 7, 2008)

1: Ecuacion del ff JK : Qt+1 = J·Qt' + K'·Qt
2: Ecuacion del ff D :  Qt+1 = D

Haciendo J = D y K = D'  en (1) resulta (2)

Se implementa agregando un inversor


----------



## apotoro (Ago 7, 2008)

muchas gracias eduardo!  quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar en el otro tema que expuse. es el de la maquina de estados para llenado de agua de un tanque de antemano muchas gracias!.


----------

